# first car general questions!



## jmelvin0812 (Jun 19, 2015)

just got a nissan altima 1997 and theres a tiny red light that blinks all the time and also the brake light is on but the brake is down... can someone provide me a little insight? also the gas needle is stuck at full, so id like to know a roundabout price to fix it.. all answers are good answers! thanks guys


----------



## frankp13 (Jun 18, 2016)

brake light may indicate you have a master cylinder leak, tiny red light may just be your security light, gas needle stuck at full you may just to replace the fuel gauge, check with local junkyards for a new cluster


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Brake warning light indicates there is a problem with the brake system, as in a hydraulic leak...which could be a master cylinder, but, not necessarily. Or, a problem with the parking brake switch. Since you say the brakes are "down," one would assume it's a hydraulic issue. FYI, low fluid in the reservoir caused by normal displacement of fluid due to normal wear of the brake linings can cause the light to illuminate. So, top off the fluid with DOT 3 brake fluid, pump the brakes a few times and check for leaks. 
Gas needle stuck at "full" could be a bad gauge, but, it could also be a bad fuel level sender or shorted wire between the gauge and the sender. The fuel sender is located under a metal plate under the rear seat. Try unplugging the harness connectors from the sender and turn the key "on" and see if the needle stays on "full." If it does, then that eliminates the sender as a possibility. If the needle drops to empty, then, either you have a faulty fuel sender or you actually have a full tank of gas. The gauge is available separately from the cluster, FYI. 
Tiny red light could be a security light, as previously suggested, but, it would likely be an aftermarket system. If it is aftermarket, you'll probably find the controller under the driver's side of the dash. I don't recall '97's have a factory security system light.


----------

